# 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft - #12 Pick



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Alright Kings fans, we are running a BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft again. Your team is on the clock now, the previous results are listed below.

Please post a response with the player of your choice to make your vote count and please make sure to vote whether the pick will be traded or not. This thread will be open 24 hours at most and 12 hours at least so that you have enough time to vote.

Have fun :cheers:


Draft Results

1. Chicago Bulls - *Derrick Rose*
2. Miami Heat - *Michael Beasley*
3. Minnesota Timberwolves - *OJ Mayo*
4. Seattle Supersonics - *Jerryd Bayless*
5. Memphis Grizzlies - *Brook Lopez*
6. New York Knicks - *Danilo Gallinari*
7. Los Angeles Clippers - *Eric Gordon* - _Pick will be traded_
8. Milwaukee Bucks - *DJ Augustin* - _Pick will be traded_
9. Charlotte Bobcats - *Kevin Love* - _Pick will be traded_
10. New Jersey Nets - *Darrell Arthur*

11. Indiana Pacers - *Russell Westbrook* 
12. Sacramento Kings - 
13. Portland Trailblazers - 
14. Golden State Warriors - 
15. Phoenix Suns - 
16. Philadelphia 76ers - 
17. Toronto Raptors - 
18. Washington Wizards - 
19. Cleveland Cavaliers - 
20. Denver Nuggets -


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Randolph


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Joe Alexander


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dissonance19 said:


> Randolph


What Dissonance said.


----------



## NCR (Nov 28, 2007)

Anthony Randolph


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Joe Alexander.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Randolph 3
Alexander 2

I know we don't have a lot of Kings fans on this site, but let's get some more votes in the next three hours.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

At least with the next team up, you'll end up with 15 pages of votes/debates by tomorrow lol.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> At least with the next team up, you'll end up with 15 pages of votes/debates by tomorrow lol.


Yeah, I'm looking forward to that already


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm gonna change my vote to Alexander. I'm just not a believer in Randolph. I was thinking in terms of where they'd go. But Joe would be a much better pick.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok, after Dissonance changes his mind Alexander takes this. I'm not gonna copy the usual sentence this time though. :dancingpadlock: Let the fun start now.


----------

